# Contour +2 missing videos



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Just took a look at my Roam, I'm using a cheap ass 16 gb Patriot class 4 card. Not one lost vid yet... That's filming in 720p60 mode.

I wonder if it's just picky with memory?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Just took a look at my Roam, I'm using a cheap ass 16 gb Patriot class 4 card. Not one lost vid yet... That's filming in 720p60 mode.
> 
> I wonder if it's just picky with memory?


I also use a Patriot 16GB Class 10, I have about 60 videos already. Lots of 3- 10 min ones on an doff all day. I have lost no videos thus far.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I reported this in another thread. I was using a 32gb class 10. Multiple clips missing. 

Spoke with Contour customer service and they walked me through everything I had already tried. They suggested trying a different SD card. I put in an 8gb card and had no issues the next time out. Took 10 clips deliberately.

Yesterday using the same 8gb card I lost multiple videos again. Looks like it'll be returned.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> On a side note are there any know issues with using a 32gb card in this camera?
> thanks



I've seen it happen with different camera, different types, sizes, and manufactures of memory card, etc. Sometimes I've been able to recover the files. 

Sometimes things just don't work as expected.


----------

